# How long to [transfer] Wyndham.



## mustang (Feb 23, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one who wonders how long it really SHOULD take for a Wyndham property to change hands. 
   I hear it can take many many months. 
I thought I would post my experience so far in the hope that others can get an idea of how long it really takes.
     I purchased Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk October 11th 2010 resale. 
     The closing was started the next day. 
    On Dec. 17th the deed was recorded. (I'm told filings takes longer if it is Hawaii)
    On Jan 5th I received a copy of the "recorded deed" 
    On Jan 11th Wyndham received a copy of the deed. 
I called Wyndham owner services today and was told it is "in process" and would take 8 to 12 weeks. I have yet to receive the "original deed" the closing company said the will send. 
  So the end result? It has been 4 1/2 months so far (135 days)with somewhere between 2 to 8 weeks to go. This is WITHOUT Wyndham saying there is a problem with anything so far. 
    Do they really want people to buy their timeshares and pay the mf's or what..........


----------



## massvacationer (Feb 23, 2011)

I have purchased four deeds-  and they have taken (total time to points in my account) between  a low of ten weeks and a high of about 18 weeks.  The longest was the first one.

It's a good product, once you get access to it.  If you look at the forums for some of the other big timeshare systems, many experience similar waits.  

I agree that this is too long.  

Some of the wait is with the clsoing companies, some with the regsitry of deeds (some slower than others), and then the wait for Wyndham to get it in their system.   I think the department that does this at Wyndham does a good job, but it understaffed.  I think they need to research and verify info on each one, making sure everything is clean, which takes some time.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Obstructionist is the SOP*



mustang said:


> I know I'm not the only one who wonders how long it really SHOULD take for a Wyndham property to change hands.
> I hear it can take many many months. .



Our second purchase took 6 months to be accepted (it was a resale) and 7 YEARS to have the account information correct in the Wyndham System. (They had everything correct except the owner name - so for years we laughed & cried & tried to get the proper name on the account. No matter how many times at our "owners updates" they promised to fix it they never did. I finally had to have the original seller demand his name be removed & even then it took 3 submissions of volumes of information to get them to "accept" the change that was on the recorded deed for over 7 years!) 

We recently sold our two weeks and - guess what - the old name question came back in the middle of the transfer - TWICE!  They are simply either incompetent or trying to slow deed transfers or both. That sale took over 8 months from start to finish with all the holdup due to Wyndham games. Thankfully it's over now and hopefully the new owner will get the great value we did over 15years from the points.  

It is ridiculous that they can play around with deeded ownerships that way but that is what to expect. Heaven help you if you have to deal with the finance / billing group  as they believe in charging you first and (maybe) correcting it later if you can reach them and they happen to feel like it. While we loved the system overall and really feel it was a tremendous value we will not miss dealing with them at all.


----------



## massvacationer (Feb 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> They are simply either incompetent or trying to slow deed transfers or both. That sale took over 8 months from start to finish with all the holdup due to Wyndham games.



I don't think Wyndham is playing games or purposefully trying to slow down deed transfers.  That would help no one - including Wyndham.  It seems to me that Wyndham, as the management company for most of the resorts, wants to make sure that it has owners paying their maintenance fees.  I think the service problem is because they don't have the resources and management and focus in the department to do it efficiently.

On the other hand, the vast majority of the resorts are very well run.  It's kind of crazy.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 23, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> I don't think Wyndham is playing games or purposefully trying to slow down deed transfers.  ...



From begining to end it took a Myrtle Beach packed sales (Two timeshares, conversion of the PIC to points, etc.) took about 4 and 1/2 months.  The last of the points just started showing in the account a day or so ago.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> I don't think Wyndham is playing games or purposefully trying to slow down deed transfers.  That would help no one - including Wyndham.  It seems to me that Wyndham, as the management company for most of the resorts, wants to make sure that it has owners paying their maintenance fees.  I think the service problem is because they don't have the resources and management and focus in the department to do it efficiently.
> 
> On the other hand, the vast majority of the resorts are very well run.  It's kind of crazy.



As even they couldn't say why the third iteration of one deed was "rejected" when pressed about it - they simply said "never mind" & accepted it after a few more phone contacts - it is obvious to me that they are doing it to discourage resales. They have a well documented history now of doing everything they can to devalue & degrade resales (apparently in a misguided belief that somehow that will make selling grossly overpriced retail easier!).  The "rejection" of perfectly executed deeds of transfer is just another in their long line of games to discourage resale buyers.  It is not, IMO, accidental as it is far too consistent.   I really won't miss dealing with them.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> As even they couldn't say why the third iteration of one deed was "rejected" when pressed about it - they simply said "never mind" & accepted it after a few more phone contacts - it is obvious to me that they are doing it to discourage resales. They have a well documented history now of doing everything they can to devalue & degrade resales (apparently in a misguided belief that somehow that will make selling grossly overpriced retail easier!).  The "rejection" of perfectly executed deeds of transfer is just another in their long line of games to discourage resale buyers.  It is not, IMO, accidental as it is far too consistent.   I really won't miss dealing with them.



As for the system itself is remains one of the jewels of value (at resale pricing of course) in all of timeshare. The resorts are managed "OK" - could be much better and they have far too many special assessments that reflect poor planning and/or efforts to artificially hold annual fees low to help sales.  The cleaning standards need some serious upgrading (our "Presidential" unit in LV had a 1/4 inch of "gunk" under the refrigerator - our Palm Aire had ants everywhere - overall cleanliness and polish is lacking at virtually every Wyndham resort we have stayed at). A well managed resort or system would not have those issues so consistently. But they have great locations, nice to fabulous resorts and a very easy to use points based system that is flexible to a fault.  Overall we loved our ownership and now plan to continue to enjoy the system but as renter/traders rather than owners. For us it will be cheaper and eliminate the need to use/bank/rent/trade our points every use year.  We will continue to recommend the system, at resale, to anyone that asks us. As long as you buy to use it is a great one and perhaps one of the best values you'll find in all of timeshare.


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> As long as you buy to use it is a great one and perhaps one of the best values you'll find in all of timeshare.



To me, this is key. The recent changes in the way Wyndham exchanges with RCI makes this even more true.  Wyndham is no longer a bargain trader with RCI. 

It doesn't really matter to me because I didn't buy with the intention of trading with RCI.  I have another timeshare for that.  But for those who did, it's the pits.


----------



## mustang (Feb 23, 2011)

puppymommo said:


> To me, this is key. The recent changes in the way Wyndham exchanges with RCI makes this even more true.  Wyndham is no longer a bargain trader with RCI.



I bought this knowing that there was a change coming. I love the west coast, but wyndham has a small number of resorts there. I will make the best of it none the less.
    It seems to me that Wyndham would expedite ownership changes if for no other reason than to keep the mfs up to date. I don't know if they drag out the process or if it is just poor management or a small staff. 
   If Wyndham wanted to discourage resales, they could use a right of first refusal, or a large transfer fee.


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have documenting my own progress as well.  We bought ours on ebay on January 28th and the closing company sent us a copy of the recorded warranty deed in the mail yesterday.  I was told it takes Wyndham 7-10 business days to receive and an addition 14 days to actually admit they have it? From there, I was told 4-6 weeks. So according to what I have been told, around March 8th they should have you in the system.  According to JIMMIA, you will not get paperwork unless you ask.  I believe you only get a letter saying you are good to sign in?  I have never heard about getting the original deed, just a copy of the special warranty deed.  

I just don't understand what takes 8 weeks.  Not to be negative, by when I looked online at the recorder's office for mine by parcel, 90% of the recent recordings were foreclosures.  That should mean they aren't having to put new people in the system, but I suppose it means they have to take them out.  Is the process the same for people who buy direct?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 26, 2011)

*It's bad and not getting better*



Trinity524 said:


> I just don't understand what takes 8 weeks.  Not to be negative, by when I looked online at the recorder's office for mine by parcel, 90% of the recent recordings were foreclosures.  That should mean they aren't having to put new people in the system, but I suppose it means they have to take them out.  Is the process the same for people who buy direct?



Not surprisingly, as they appear to be nearly clueless, even new, direct retail purchases take months to be fully confirmed. The biggest difference is they are happy to make accommodations for retail buyers (I assume to keep them reasonably happy before they find out they just paid 95% too much) while they will not even talk to a new resale owner until every I is dotted and t crossed.  

What is otherwise a great system has two problem areas in the sales & customer service/finance.  Not fatal but getting worse recently from what I've seen.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 26, 2011)

I must have the record!  purchased  MB  points on e-bay Dec 17th in the system and able to reserve Feb 11th! No paperwork yet but online access. Of course as I  expected I cant get a good week this summer!


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh!!! I would not tell Wyndhan this, it might get the person who set the record for you fired.  It is messing up their reputation.


----------



## mustang (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, so another call to member services today and they tell me the transfer was completed on the 2nd of march., Really!? would have been nice to know. The less than nice person I spoke to was short with me but used plenty of sir's. I asked about the welcome packet and was told it should have been mailed. I guess it is lost in the mail? She didn't want to send me another one today. 
   I signed up online and set up direct pay, but it took another call to a much nicer service rep. to request that my RCI account be set up. I was told that will take 48-72 hours. If it goes thru I should be all set up by thursday. 
   I will NEED a vacation after as long as this has taken start to finish.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 15, 2011)

mustang said:


> Ok, so another call to member services today and they tell me the transfer was completed on the 2nd of march., Really!? would have been nice to know. The less than nice person I spoke to was short with me but used plenty of sir's. I asked about the welcome packet and was told it should have been mailed. I guess it is lost in the mail? She didn't want to send me another one today.
> I signed up online and set up direct pay, but it took another call to a much nicer service rep. to request that my RCI account be set up. I was told that will take 48-72 hours. If it goes thru I should be all set up by thursday.
> I will NEED a vacation after as long as this has taken start to finish.



The good new is most of their facilities are great places.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 15, 2011)

mustang said:


> Ok, so another call to member services today and they tell me the transfer was completed on the 2nd of march., Really!? would have been nice to know. The less than nice person I spoke to was short with me but used plenty of sir's. I asked about the welcome packet and was told it should have been mailed. I guess it is lost in the mail? She didn't want to send me another one today.
> I signed up online and set up direct pay, but it took another call to a much nicer service rep. to request that my RCI account be set up. I was told that will take 48-72 hours. If it goes thru I should be all set up by thursday.
> I will NEED a vacation after as long as this has taken start to finish.



I was told they dont send welcome packet anymore... But they will send me ID cards that will take 14 days to arrive!  Called about my RCI was told it takes 3-6 weeks MIN!


----------



## mustang (Mar 15, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I was told they dont send welcome packet anymore... But they will send me ID cards that will take 14 days to arrive!  Called about my RCI was told it takes 3-6 weeks MIN!



The service rep I spoke to the second time said the "home" resort sends out the welcome packet and offered to connect me to the resort. If I eventually get one fine, if not o'well.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, just a couple of weeks ago I received a welcome letter from Wyndham. It did not come from my home resort. Also it took only about 9 weeks for the ebay resale I purchased to complete. I don't understand why some of you are waiting so long, it doesn't make sense. The only thing I am still waiting for is the RCI account. I think I will call and inquire. Sue


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi, just a couple of weeks ago I received a welcome letter from Wyndham. It did not come from my home resort. Also it took only about 9 weeks for the ebay resale I purchased to complete. I don't understand why some of you are waiting so long, it doesn't make sense. The only thing I am still waiting for is the RCI account. I think I will call and inquire. Sue



There is NO reason for the often unbelievably long & frustrating wait for transfers. It seems they simply don't care and may even be purposely be done in their never ending attempts to degrade/discourage resales. Whatever the reason(s) most transfers end up taking far too long in the Wyndham system.


----------



## thewilliamz (Mar 15, 2011)

*Finally a partial success*

My problem has not been with Wyndham, but with the transfer agent.  I purchased 2 resales back on September 2 and paid for both within a day of the purchase.  I initially received the deed for a different property in my name for one of the purchases and the deed for the second in the wrong name.

Finally in the middle of March 6 1/2 months later my account has been created with the points for one of them.  Unfortunately Wyndham claims to have never received anything on the other (I tend to believe them over the transfer agent).  I have had to deal with two different people at the transfer agent.  One has at least been responsive, the other, for the points I do not have yet, will not even answer emails at this point.  

Every time I have spoken with Wyndham, they have been very helpful, I have nothing but compliments for them.

If anyone happens to have a contact number or email with senior management at Global Resort Transfer, Inc please send it to me.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

thewilliamz said:


> Finally in the middle of March 6 1/2 months later my account has been created with the points for one of them.  Unfortunately Wyndham claims to have never received anything on the other (I tend to believe them over the transfer agent).  I have had to deal with two different people at the transfer agent.  One has at least been responsive, the other, for the points I do not have yet, will not even answer emails at this point.
> 
> Every time I have spoken with Wyndham, they have been very helpful, I have nothing but compliments for them..



I don't know of the transfer company but the "we received nothing" is all too common with Wyndham. It's no accident. The transfer people MAY have screwed up but it is unlikely as thats how they get paid. Wyndham seems to think it's doing you a favor by even having to deal with a sale - I'd place my money on Wyndham as the main culprit based on historical evidence.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 15, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> I don't know of the transfer company but the "we received nothing" is all too common with Wyndham. It's no accident. The transfer people MAY have screwed up but it is unlikely as thats how they get paid. Wyndham seems to think it's doing you a favor by even having to deal with a sale - I'd place my money on Wyndham as the main culprit based on historical evidence.



I would consider filing a complaint against the transfer company with the BBB that has jurisdiction over their office.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi, just a couple of weeks ago I received a welcome letter from Wyndham. It did not come from my home resort. Also it took only about 9 weeks for the ebay resale I purchased to complete. I don't understand why some of you are waiting so long, it doesn't make sense. The only thing I am still waiting for is the RCI account. I think I will call and inquire. Sue



Sue,  It only took me about 8 weeks for the transfer from an ebay resale, very happy with that!  I bought in Dec at westwinds (north myrtle beach) as my home resort and was able to get a week this August! Funny thing is I almost bid on the one you bought also but I passed since I have never been at seawatch! I am waiting for the RCI  account I called 2 days ago and they said give it another week, that it takes 3-6 weeks from they day they have it in their system.  Let us know how quickly you get yours. Tony


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Tony, I'm so glad you passed on Seawatch! Really I have never even been to Myrtle Beach, but every time I have tried to trade in, the RCI and II reps have told me it is virtually impossible to get a summer week, at least with the trader I was using. Anyway, I know people who have gone to Myrtle Beach and they say it's alot of fun.Can't wait. I'm a little disappointed in the fact I purchased 300,000 points and expected to get that many for this year. However when all was done I only got 54,000 for 2011, and will receive 300,000 in Oct. for 2012. So I will try and reserve a week in August 2012. As far as being able to call 13 months ahead to reserve, is it exactly 13 months from the date you want, or can I call at the beginning of July for a mid Aug. week? Although I was planning on an Aug. week, would July be better? Any chance of better weather in July rather than Aug? I called Wyndham last night and asked about the RCI membership. Interestingly she asked me if I bought resale. Even so she was very polite and put me on hold while she called RCI. She said RCI had a number for me, and that she would start setting up the account. She said it would take about one week.I think it's a good thing I called, because since she said she would set up the account, makes me think nothing would have been done if I hadn't called. We'll see next week if I am able to use RCI through the Wyndham site. Another question, since I have 54,000 points when can I see if nightly stays are available? Does anything come available last minute in Newport during the Summer for nightly stays? Perhaps when the RCI account is set up, it would be better to deposit the points there. So much to learn, Sue


----------



## antjmar (Mar 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi Tony, I'm so glad you passed on Seawatch! Really I have never even been to Myrtle Beach, but every time I have tried to trade in, the RCI and II reps have told me it is virtually impossible to get a summer week, at least with the trader I was using. Anyway, I know people who have gone to Myrtle Beach and they say it's alot of fun.Can't wait. I'm a little disappointed in the fact I purchased 300,000 points and expected to get that many for this year. However when all was done I only got 54,000 for 2011, and will receive 300,000 in Oct. for 2012. So I will try and reserve a week in August 2012. As far as being able to call 13 months ahead to reserve, is it exactly 13 months from the date you want, or can I call at the beginning of July for a mid Aug. week? Although I was planning on an Aug. week, would July be better? Any chance of better weather in July rather than Aug? I called Wyndham last night and asked about the RCI membership. Interestingly she asked me if I bought resale. Even so she was very polite and put me on hold while she called RCI. She said RCI had a number for me, and that she would start setting up the account. She said it would take about one week.I think it's a good thing I called, because since she said she would set up the account, makes me think nothing would have been done if I hadn't called. We'll see next week if I am able to use RCI through the Wyndham site. Another question, since I have 54,000 points when can I see if nightly stays are available? Does anything come available last minute in Newport during the Summer for nightly stays? Perhaps when the RCI account is set up, it would be better to deposit the points there. So much to learn, Sue



I am new to this so others can correct me if I am wrong. Since you receive your points in October, I believe if you wait until July 1st 2011 and find a week in July or August 2011 (unlikely but you never know) you can borrow the extra points needed from next year. Obviously next year you would have fewer points and that might not give you enough points for a peak week in Myrtle Beach. But   Keep in mind it doesn’t have to be seawatch, for example westwinds is 175,000 points for a 2br for a summer week.  As far as the 13 month ARP westwinds is a converted fixed week resort. Which I was told means I am ONLY guaranteed the week on my deed during the 13 to 10 month period and I must call to reserve that week between thirteen months and before ten to reserve it. This works fine for me since its middle of July and it is exactly what we wanted. Does your deed say a week and room number on it? 
My understanding is that the 54000 points with RCI won’t get you anything. Again I know very little about this! But I think you need 74000 points for a studio or 1 br during the off peak and it takes 143000 to get the same during the peak period. You can still bank it but I think you have to wait till you have 74000 points before you can get anything with it. 
Personally I would just use them at Atlantic City or Newport for a few nights or maybe DC area!  My guess is you won’t find Newport available all summer. Plus I’ll be looking for Newport also! 
For the nightly stays just go to the website and select 1 night if its availble I assume you can book it.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 16, 2011)

Tony, I just looked at my deed and there is no certain week assigned. It only states I have 300,000 points. Is there a problem because I don't have a certain week listed on the deed? Thanks, Sue


----------



## antjmar (Mar 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Tony, I just looked at my deed and there is no certain week assigned. It only states I have 300,000 points. Is there a problem because I don't have a certain week listed on the deed? Thanks, Sue



No Sue, Since westwinds was converted from fixed weeks  thats why the deed is that way. For yours I assume thatt means you can reserve any room type  you want as long as you have enough points at the 13 month to 10 month window. So if you want July 2012 call them this June to reserve. They will use the October 2011 points. 
Tony


----------



## New2time (Mar 17, 2011)

*@ Susgar- had basically the same thing told to me about my RCI account- I received my final paperwork in Mid Dec (purchased resale in late Sept)- Still no RCI account- they said RCI had a "number" for me but that they would have the account set up and to call back in about 3 weeks- 

Also, when I purchased my resale- I got a "FREE" timeshare as well- have some friends that purchased from the developer a long time ago and they wanted more points so I deeded the "FREE" timeshare to them, . SMokey Mountains. They have recieived two differnent deeds..one to SMokey Mtns and one to Nashville...we called the purchasing company and they checked into it and said all was well....but now they are saying that it was a mixup....have the wrong name on those two deeds apparently (backwards) - so they are STILL waiting to have that all cleared up. Who knows how long that will take. Mine was final in Dec and theirs was sent at the same time. *


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 17, 2011)

antjmar said:


> ... Which I was told means I am ONLY guaranteed the week on my deed during the 13 to 10 month period and I must call to reserve that week between thirteen months and before ten to reserve it.  ...



If you use your week during the ARP period for Westwinds, do you get your specificied week or do you have to add points to it to bring it upto the current asking price for points?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe it is starting all over again for us as we have sold our two weeks with Wyndham to a happy new owner and got the completed tarnasfers verified by the resort after nearly 6 months of screwing around. Now a month later I get numerous calls from Wyndham (thank you caller ID) and finally take one just to see whats up. 

Of course, like our original resale purchase, they have after all those months managed to mangle a very straightforward, simple deed from us to out buyer with some convoluted combination of names & contact information. They have my address, the buyers name, both phone numbers all mixed together along with a 15+ year old piece of the ORIGINAL buyers name / address we had dealt with for a dcade before it was properly fixed.  A total mess that I'll hazard a guess will take years to hopefully kill off. 

They are incompetent and lazy in addition to purposely trying to devalue resales. If they didn't have such a great system of resorts and the method (points) to utilize them at a great value (using resales) then we'd be ready to say avoid them at all costs. But fortunately you can (usually) not deal with their so called customer services and strictly deal with using the system which does offer perhaps one of the best values in all of timeshare for the resale dollar.  At retail it represents all that is wrong with timeshares and a total rip-off of buyers.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> If you use your week during the ARP period for Westwinds, do you get your specificied week or do you have to add points to it to bring it upto the current asking price for points?



The rules say you get your home resort for the amount of points you get regardless of what non-owners get charged.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 17, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> The rules say you get your home resort for the amount of points you get regardless of what non-owners get charged.



Thanks.  Just got off the phone with Wyndham Reservations.  They will not permit the supplementing of points to get the full week as specified on the contract, nor will give the full week.  They will only give the fractional amount of a week that cooresponds to the points that were orginally given for the week to convert it.  This is the rule that apparently is now in effect for the ARP period.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks.  Just got off the phone with Wyndham Reservations.  They will not permit the supplementing of points to get the full week as specified on the contract, nor will give the full week.  They will only give the fractional amount of a week that cooresponds to the points that were orginally given for the week to convert it.  This is the rule that apparently is now in effect for the ARP period.



This brings up the big problem I see with every system that has the same group making the call about how it works and operating/ selling it. There is no recourse and no one to enforce the terms as you bought it. If they change their mind or re-interrupt how they read things you lose.  Many recent Wyndham moves have had these issues - we left DVC many years ago for far less interference by the developer. I guess Wyndham is heading down the same unfortunate path of owner negative actions.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> If you use your week during the ARP period for Westwinds, do you get your specificied week or do you have to add points to it to bring it upto the current asking price for points?



Not sure what you are asking. My summer week is 175000 points for a 2 br which is the same as how many points it would take anyone else to reserve. If they decide to change the number of points required for a summer week I will convert my week  back to "fixed" since that is  what is on the deed anyway  (Week 29 2br unit).


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 17, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Not sure what you are asking. My summer week is 175000 points for a 2 br which is the same as how many points it would take anyone else to reserve. If they decide to change the number of points required for a summer week I will convert my week  back to "fixed" since that is  what is on the deed anyway  (Week 29 2br unit).



I have two fixed week converted weeks 39 and 41.  They are for 154,000 thousand points each.  They will no longer give a full week for the 154,000 points to me only a partial week.

UPDATE:  My two weeks are for two bedroom units.  If I do not use ARP and just use regular points I can get the full week (which I cannot do through ARP) for a 2 bedroom delux for 154,00


----------



## antjmar (Mar 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I have two fixed week converted weeks 39 and 41.  They are for 154,000 thousand points each.  They will no longer give a full week for the 154,000 points to me only a partial week.
> 
> UPDATE:  My two weeks are for two bedroom units.  If I do not use ARP and just use regular points I can get the full week (which I cannot do through ARP) for a 2 bedroom delux for 154,00



WOW!!! So your deed says weeks 39 and 41, 2br units yet they wont give you the full week?  That sounds illegal! What is their explanation? The weeks are still 154,000 points...  My deed says the week and  unit number and 175000 points. I haven't tried to reserve "my week" yet.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 17, 2011)

antjmar said:


> WOW!!! So your deed says weeks 39 and 41, 2br units yet they wont give you the full week?  That sounds illegal! What is their explanation? The weeks are still 154,000 points...  My deed says the week and  unit number and 175000 points. I haven't tried to reserve "my week" yet.



What they set as the points is what controls.  It is interesting that they will only credit a partial week under ARP but will acccept just a point use for week 39 that is equal to 154,000 (the week).  In fact, I am also a Platinium Member and Myrtle Beach is dead when I have been there in those time frames (late September, early October) and the points for under 60 day VIP scheduling are just a fraction of the inflated ARP partial week scheduling.  It appears from my vantage point that ARP is the most expensive, from 10 months to 60 days the 2nd most expensive, then the specials for short notice reservations and then the VIP discounts.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2011)

antjmar said:


> WOW!!! So your deed says weeks 39 and 41, 2br units yet they wont give you the full week?  That sounds illegal! What is their explanation? The weeks are still 154,000 points...  My deed says the week and  unit number and 175000 points. I haven't tried to reserve "my week" yet.



Illegal indeed!  You are supposed to be able to get YOUR DEEDED TIME no matter what the current valuation may be.  But since they handle all parts of the operation who/what is going to force them to honor what you bought. Like the scum at Wastegate they feel they can do as they please and no mere laws apply to them.  

It starts to seem like Wyndham is getting nearly as bad as those Wastegate losers. And the real losers are, as usual, the owners. Makes me think our decision to get out of Wyndham was timely as they appear to be going down the drain fast. (I will not say dump as we had many great years of vacations from a very reasonably priced purchase - but it had clearly become too costly to own vs just renting in the current environment. They have made getting your desired times/resorts/units tougher for owners while renting has become much easier to obtain the exact time/place you desire at much lower cost. Why the hassles and cost to own when that is the case?)


----------



## mustang (Mar 22, 2011)

*Now I am getting a bit angry*

I called Wyndham again today about getting my RCI account set up. A week ago I was told it would be done within 48 to 72 hours. I was told today it would take 4 to 6 weeks and that the other service person was wrong.  
   I was told all I could do is sit back and wait. I am starting to steam...Thanks for nothing Wyndham.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 22, 2011)

mustang said:


> I called Wyndham again today about getting my RCI account set up. A week ago I was told it would be done within 48 to 72 hours. I was told today it would take 4 to 6 weeks and that the other service person was wrong.



My suggestion is that you call again a third time.  Likely you will get a third answer.  Maybe it will be a better answer.  Maybe you will even find someone who really knows what they are talking about.  Sometimes it seems to be luck of the draw.

Good luck. I know how frustrating it all can be.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been waiting over two months for RCI access, so I'm no help.

And I just learned that the deed for my third contract has been sent back a second time to the seller for errors. This, after the first two came off without a hitch. So I'm essentially back to square one on a contract that I originally purchased in October. Le sigh.


----------



## DrBopp (Mar 22, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks.  Just got off the phone with Wyndham Reservations.  They will not permit the supplementing of points to get the full week as specified on the contract, nor will give the full week.  They will only give the fractional amount of a week that cooresponds to the points that were orginally given for the week to convert it.  This is the rule that apparently is now in effect for the ARP period.



While it is true that you cannot supplement your points for ARP, nothing prevents you from buying more points at the same resort. Then you can use all of those points for ARP. 

Gordon


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 22, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> While it is true that you cannot supplement your points for ARP, nothing prevents you from buying more points at the same resort. Then you can use all of those points for ARP.
> 
> Gordon



Thanks for the info.  The last thing I need is more points, I have over well over 1 million points.  It is not a points issue.  My existing points cannot be used for these purposes.  Most of these are in the Myrtle Beach area, including the same resort.  The current demand, actually is that I deed back the properties to Wyndham and buy at Bonnett Creek or Crestview.


----------



## mustang (Mar 22, 2011)

Gave them another call today. Still told 4 to 6 weeks...... Was even told that I had already called this morning. What I did learn that I did not know was that the service rep I spoke to a week ago (Annette) apparently DID NOT put a request in a for me to get an RCI number. So my 4 to 6 week wait starts today. Anyone know of anyplace I can voice my complaint to? It seems to me that the transfer of ownership took place over 3 months ago and I am being denied the benefits the contract promises.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 22, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> What they set as the points is what controls.  It is interesting that they will only credit a partial week under ARP but will acccept just a point use for week 39 that is equal to 154,000 (the week).  In fact, I am also a Platinium Member and Myrtle Beach is dead when I have been there in those time frames (late September, early October) and the points for under 60 day VIP scheduling are just a fraction of the inflated ARP partial week scheduling.  It appears from my vantage point that ARP is the most expensive, from 10 months to 60 days the 2nd most expensive, then the specials for short notice reservations and then the VIP discounts.



Still unclear to me why this has happened to you. hopefully just a one time occurrence with a misinformed employee. I called for my own curiosity and was told I can get any week thats available (since 175k is the max for any unit at my home resort) during the ARP. I will find out for sure in a few months! I agree ARP is too many points but for someone in my situation its the only option for now.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 21, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> If you use your week during the ARP period for Westwinds, do you get your specificied week or do you have to add points to it to bring it upto the current asking price for points?



I called today they said my unit was not available! I said how is that possible its only been a couple of days since the 13 month ARP started for my week. They transferred me to someone else whom told me my unit is available. They said I am entitled to the unit number listed on the deed and that week. He added its a Friday check in for my floor (I did not know this and its not on my deed).  I asked if its always a Friday check in and was told yes. He then reserved a one week reservation for 2012.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 21, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I called today they said my unit was not available! I said how is that possible its only been a couple of days since the 13 month ARP started for my week. They transferred me to someone else whom told me my unit is available. They said I am entitled to the unit number listed on the deed and that week. He added its a Friday check in for my floor (I did not know this and its not on my deed).  I asked if its always a Friday check in and was told yes. He then reserved a one week reservation for 2012.



Thanks for the info.  I am not sure, but I think the check-in days for fixed week and converted fixed week during the ARP period are established by floor.


----------

